# Gendermaker test



## flutterbylge

Hello ladies

I have just taken the gendermaker test and mine says pink, which is also my gut feeling. I am not gonna rely on it until i've had my 20 week scan but just wanted to see if anyone else has taken it and was it right?


----------



## topazicatzbet

i ll find out a week today if mine was right. mine went pink too but as it dried could have been interpreted as purple. but im saying it said pink.


----------



## mummymadness

I took a UK version gender pee test mine said boy and he is, Lots of people say they are inaccurate but was perfect for me :) good luck girls xx


----------



## caleblake

ooooooooooo ive bought one but im too early to test. how many weeks were you when you took it? xxx


----------



## flutterbylge

gash02 said:


> ooooooooooo ive bought one but im too early to test. how many weeks were you when you took it? xxx

i was 13 weeks x


----------



## flutterbylge

topazicatzbet said:


> i ll find out a week today if mine was right. mine went pink too but as it dried could have been interpreted as purple. but im saying it said pink.

ooh you'll have to let us know after your scan. mine was the same, went dark pink at first then it went a bit purply as it dried.


----------



## topazicatzbet

flutterbylge said:


> topazicatzbet said:
> 
> 
> i ll find out a week today if mine was right. mine went pink too but as it dried could have been interpreted as purple. but im saying it said pink.
> 
> ooh you'll have to let us know after your scan. mine was the same, went dark pink at first then it went a bit purply as it dried.Click to expand...

oh good, im working on that you shouldnt read a pg test after so long so you shouldnt go by the colour after so long, my initial thought was that it was pink so im going with that and really hope its right.

i was 8 and a half weeks when i did it, it said from 6 weeks gestation so i took that as 8 weeks pg


----------



## MiissDior

i didn mine at 9-10wk and said Girl
my gut is girl too


----------



## sarah1980

Hey ladies, can I ask where you get these tests?

Sarah.xxx


----------



## mummymadness

For uk ladies i got mine here https://www.bestbabygender.com/ do free survey and then they send you it for £11 postage i think, As i said mine said boy and was right did at 13 weeks xxx


----------



## JLFKJS

Its really a 50/50 chance it will be right, so they are in fact accurate for some. I wouldn't rely on these tests though. I have a friend who believes this test is 100% accurate and shes already calling the baby a him and buying boy clothes.:dohh: I just hope if its a girl she isn't disappointed!! These tests are very fun though!!


----------



## topazicatzbet

i got mine from amazon for 19.99


----------



## SugarBeth

Well actually, these types of test are more than 50/50, but they're definitely not 100%. I took a gender test and it said boy, but I haven't bought anything yet and I'm waiting before saying "he" until I get my ultrasound. But I'm leaning on boy now.



JLFKJS said:


> Its really a 50/50 chance it will be right, so they are in fact accurate for some. I wouldn't rely on these tests though. I have a friend who believes this test is 100% accurate and shes already calling the baby a him and buying boy clothes.:dohh: I just hope if its a girl she isn't disappointed!! These tests are very fun though!!


----------



## flutterbylge

yeh i think there is more than 50% to it as well, the rates of gendermaker was %92 at one point (in november) and they gave you your money back if it was wrong. I'm not relying on my result, but i had my 12 week scan yesterday, would you mind having a quick look at the pic to see whether you can see the nub or 3 lines, etc?

I dont know why, im anxious to find out this time, not that i have a preference! :) 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=489312395997&set=a.161359520997.117018.649070997&ref=nf


----------



## caleblake

it wont let me on to see your picture hunny, your privacy settings must be for friends only or friends of friends xxx


----------



## flutterbylge

oh sorry, ive tried attaching it now
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## caleblake

ooooooooooooo nice bpiccy but i cant really tell sorry :sad1: xxx


----------



## SugarBeth

Do you know where your placenta is? I'm not sure if you've heard about the placenta test, but it's supposed to be 97.2% accurate. It only works if you know where the placenta is in your ultrasounds.


----------



## Kittee

If it was more than 50% accurate, doctors offices would use a similar test to give you gender before your 20 week scans. 

It's a fun test to take, but not meant to be taken seriously. :)


----------



## ProudMommy26

I haven't tried this test. But I've been doing the red cabbage gender test. Have tried this about 6 times now and everytime the result has been red. Not sure how accurate the results are though. Has anyone else tried this?


----------



## callyd

I took it and it was correct for me - pink!


----------



## topazicatzbet

wrong for me im on team blue.


----------



## caleblake

https://i577.photobucket.com/albums/ss214/gash02/IMG00476-20110209-0924.jpg

did mine this morning and its turned pink. although its now turned purple after 10 mins so think i will email them just to be sure its pink xxx


----------



## topazicatzbet

mine did exactly the same and im on team blue


----------



## caleblake

Congratlations on your baby boy hunni. I will be happy either way, I thought I really wanted a girl but now I really think I want a boy so will be happy either way xxx


----------



## SugarBeth

I think it's pretty normal for them to turn a different color after a few minutes. I know pregnancy tests can change after 10 minutes and once the intelligender test settles (after a few minutes the minerals all fall down) it also changes. So I'd take it as the first color, but I'd contact the company as well just to make sure.


----------



## caleblake

Ive emailed them with the pictures so waiting for a reply, although Ive read that if it turns purple it means its a boy xxx


----------



## lindatey

I used gendermaker, and turned out to be correct. It showed a pink results, and i went to my u/s appt last week, and the doctor was sure that its a girl!


----------



## Shell N Bump

flutterbylge said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> I have just taken the gendermaker test and mine says pink, which is also my gut feeling. I am not gonna rely on it until i've had my 20 week scan but just wanted to see if anyone else has taken it and was it right?

*I took one at 10 weeks and it went pink - a gender scan and 20 week scan confirmed I'm having a girl *


----------

